# Name that tune



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

Start a new game.Guess the title and name of the band.I will start out with a very easy one.The member with the correct guess, post the new lyrics.Can be between 1950-present.R&B,Blues,Rock,metal,rap,top 40 music,country.

Want some whiskey in your water
Sugar in your tea
What's all these crazy questions they askin' me
This is the craziest party there could ever be
Don't turn on the lights, 'cause I don't want to see

Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come
That ain't the way to have fun, no

Open up the window
Let some air into this room
I think I'm almost chokin'
From the smell of stale perfume

And that cigarette you're smoking
'Bout scared me half to death
Open up the window, sucker
Let me catch my breath

[Refrain]
Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come
She said, that ain't the way to have fun, son
That ain't the way to have fun, son

The radio is blastin'
Someone's knocking at the door
I'm lookin' at my girlfriend
She's passed out on the floor

I seen so many things
I ain't never seen before
Don't know what it is
I don't wanna see no more

[Refrain]

Mama told me, mama told me, mama told me
Told me, told me
That ain't no way to have fun, whoah, yeah yeah
Mama told me not to come
Mama, mama, mama told me
That ain't no way to have fun

That ain't the way to have fun, no
That ain't the way to have fun, son
That ain't the way to have fun, no
That ain't the way to have fun, son


----------



## Growdude (Mar 5, 2008)

3 dog night - momma told me not to come.

Here is one going to be a bit harder

Once apon a time there was a engineer drove his locomotive both far and near accompanied my a monkey that sat on stool watchin everything the engineer would move.

One day the engineer wanted a bit to eat, left that monkey sittin in the drivers seat, monkey pulled the throttle locomotive jumped the gun and did 90 mph down the main line run.

Big locomotive going down the line
Big locomotive # 99
Left the engineer with a worried mind
Left the engineer with a worried mind.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 5, 2008)

Hehe Growdude - one of my favorite Grateful Dead tunes. 'Monkey and the Engineer'. Got that one recorded live at a concert many moons ago.

Here's a good one.  Partial lyrics, cause the words give the title away.......


Make his fight on the hill in the early day
Constant chill deep inside
Sounding gun, on they run through the endless grey
On the fight, for they are right, yes, by who's to say?
For a hill men would kill, why? They do not know
Suffered wounds test there their pride
Men of five, still alive through the raging glow
Gone insane from the pain that they surely know


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 5, 2008)

Metallica ~ for whome the bell tolls.

Freezin, rests his head on a pillow made of concrete,again
Oh, feelin maybe hell see a little better set a days, ooh yeah
Oh, hand out, faces that he sees time again aint that familiar, ooh yeah
Oh, dark grin, he cant help, when hes happy looks insane, oh yeah


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

Evenflow by Pearl Jam I think...


Whoops, forgot to leave some lyrics...

"Suddenly ahead of me, across the mountianside
A gleaming alloy air car shoots towards me two lanes wide
I spin around with shreiking tires to run the deadly race-
Go screaming thru the valley as another joins the chase."


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 5, 2008)

Rush, Red Barchetta 

When i'm at home, watching my TV
I know the king is always looking down on me 
He looks so handsome, he stands so tall 
So glad hes big enough to cover up that hole in the wall.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 5, 2008)

Weird Al Yankovic - Velvet Elvis

If I leave here tomorrow
Would you still remember me?
For I must be travelling on, now,
cause theres too many places Ive got to see.
But, if I stayed here with you, girl,
Things just couldnt be the same.


----------



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

FreeBird Lynard Skynard



When I'm a walking, I strut my stuff, then I'm so strung out 
I'm high as a kite, I just might, stop to check you out 

Let me go on, like a blister in the sun 
Let me go on, big hands I know you're the one 

Body and beats, I stain my sheets, I don't even know why 
My girl friend, she's at the end, she is starting to cry 

Let me go on, like a blister in the sun 
Let me go on, big hands I know you're the one 

Whisper: 
When I'm a walking, I strut my stuff, then I'm so strung out 
I'm high as a kite, I just might, stop to check you out 
When I'm a walking, I strut my stuff, then I'm so strung out 
I'm high as a kite, I just might, stop to check you out 
Body and beats, I stain my sheets, I don't even know why 
My girl friend, she's at the end, she is starting to cry 
When I'm a walking, I strut my stuff, then I'm so strung out 
I'm high as a kite, I just might, stop to check you out 

Loud: 
Let me go on, like a blister in the sun 
Let me go on, big hands I know you're the one


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 5, 2008)

Blister in the sun, Im guessing you wanted the Violent Femmes for the artist but ive heard lots of others.



Mephistopheles is not your name,
But I know what you're up to just the same.
I will listen hard to your tuition,
And you will see it come to its fruition.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2008)

The Police ... Wrapped around your finger

How bout this one (easy one, title is in there)


Burst into heaven
Kissing the cotton clouds
Arctic sheets and fields of wheat
I cant stop coming down
Your shrunken head
Looking down on me above
Send me home like an elephant stone
To smash my dream of love
Dreaming till the sun goes down
And night turns into day
Rooms are empty Ive got plenty
You could move in right away

It seems like theres a hole
In my dreams
In my dreams
In my dreams

Down through the heavens
Choke on the cotton clouds
Arctic sheets and fields of wheat
I cant stop coming down
Your shrunken head
Looking down on me above
Send me home like an elephant stone
To smash my dream of love

Did your bed and bookshelf go
And run run run away
These four walls saw the rise and fall
And your midnight getaway
Seems like theres a hole
In my dreams
Or so it seems
Yet nothing means anything
Anymore


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 6, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> FreeBird Lynyrd Skynyrd


Fixed

LOL, sorry man just a pet peeve


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

The Stone Roses-Elephant Stone 

Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true
Jerry lee lewis was the devil
Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet
All of a sudden, I found myself in love with the world
So there was only one thing that I could do
Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long

Ding dang a dong bong bing bong
Ticky ticky thought of a gun
Everytime I try to do it all now baby
Am I on the run
Why why why why why baby
If its so evil then? 
Give me my time, with all my power
Give it to me all again (wow)
Ding a ding a dang a dong dong ding dong
Every where I go

Everytime you tell me baby
When I settle down
Got to get me a trailer park
And hold my world around
Why why why why? 

Ding ding donga dong dong ding dong
Dingy dingy son of a gun
Half my time I tell you baby
Never am I all for sure
Why why why why why baby
Sicky sicky from within
Everytime I stick my finger on in ya
Youre a wild wild little town *****
Now how bout ding a dang dong dong dong ling long
Dingy a dingy dong a down

Everytime you tell me baby
When I settle down
Got to get me a trailer park
And hold my world around
Why why why why? 

In my dang a ding a ding a ding dong
A sticky sticky son of a gun
Ding a danga danga dong dong ding dong
Why why never know
Why why wack a dong a dang ding dong
Then you take it on the bill
Ding dang dong dont dong
Whoa!

I wanna love ya!

Why why why, why why darling
Do you do you tell me to play? 
Half the time I talk about it all now baby
You know what Im talkin about I said
Why why why itll
Ticky ticky ticky ticky
Son of a gun
Ding ding dong a bong bong bing bong
Ticky ticky thought of a gun

Bing bing bang a bang a bang bing bong bing a bing bang a bong
Binga bing a bang a bong bong bing bong bing banga bong

Bing bing bang a bong bong bing bing binga binga banga bong
Bing bing bang a bang bang bing bong

Aarrrhhhh...

Ding dang a dang bong bing bong
Ticky ticky thought of a gun
Everytime I try to do it all now baby
Am I on the run
Why why why
Itll ticky ticky ticky ticky ticky ticky
Dawn of a gun
Bing bing bang a bong a bong bing bang a
Ticky ticky thought of a gun
Bing bip bip a bop bop boom bam
Ticky ticky through the day

If you got a doubt bout baby
The memory is on the bed
Why why why why why
Darlin uh it dont know
When my time is on
Might tell me never do it on his own
If my time was all as is yours
Make me burn a wish
When my time with you is brutish
No Ill never not ever

Why why why why why why baby heavy hell
Alone and its here its this thunder
The thunder oh thunder
Oh!

Jesus built my car
Its a love affair
Mainly jesus and my hot rod


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2008)

Ministry - Jesus built my hot rod (thanks for that one, been a while!)

when your desire has been found,
you'll be running far away
you're telling me it's in the trees, in the trees
it's not, it's inside me
you're telling me it's on the ground, all around
it's not, it's inside me
you're telling me it's in disguise, well use your eyes
it's not, it's inside me
you're telling me it's mother earth, some sign of birth
it's not, it's inside me
the grey sells green only if the green cell's grey
the grey cell's green only if the green sells grey


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 6, 2008)

Neds Atomic Dustbin - Grey Cell Green

It's so insane
You've got me tethered and chained
I hear your name
And I'm falling over

I'm not like all the other girls
I can't take it like the other girls
I won't share it like the other girls
That you used to know


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2008)

Garbage - You look so fine

People keep talking about me baby
They say Im doin you wrong
Well dont you worry, dont worry, no dont worry mama
Cause Im right here at home

Youre the cutest thing I ever did see
Really love your peaches want to shake your tree
Lovey-dovey, lovey-dovey, lovey-dovey all the time
Come on baby and Ill show you a good time


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 6, 2008)

Funny Runbyhemp...  :rofl:That's me by Steve Miller, The Joker

Here's a hard one.
Imagine there's no heaven, it's easy if you try


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 6, 2008)

OK, too easy Imagine by John Lennon, had to have time to think of a good one...so here it is.

 Oh won'tcha come with me,
and take my hand?
Oh won'tcha come with me,
and walk this land?

Please take my hand...


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

In-a-gadda-da-vida- Iron Butterfly

Everybody else is just green, have you seen the chart?
It's a helluva start, it could be made into a monster 
if we all pull together as a team.
And did we tell you the name of the game, boy
we call it Riding the Gravy Train.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here

When I was just a baby my mama told me. Son,
Always be a good boy, don't ever play with guns.
But I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die
When I hear that whistle blowing, I hang my head and cry..


----------



## berserker (Mar 6, 2008)

Flosum prison blues...Johnny Cash



Trapped in purgatory
A lifeless object, alive
Awaiting reprisal
Death will be their acquisition

The sky is turning red
Return to power draws near
Fall into me, the sky's crimson tears
Abolish the rules made of stone

Pierced from below, souls of my treacherous past
Betrayed by many, now ornaments dripping above

Awaiting the hour of reprisal
Your time slips away

Raining blood
From a lacerated sky
Bleeding its horror
Creating my structure
Now I shall reign in blood!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Pink Floyd - Wish you were here


 
Nope sorry RBH it was have a Cigar but the band was right


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

Raining Blood- Slayer


Her ma used to baby sit me back when we was 2 
We'd go to the playground and to the skating rink 
And we'd go under the bleachers and she'd let me hit the stank 
Well ah, she moved across town and never came back 
Until the other day I seen her at the Chicken Shack 
She said her name was Betty I can't believe this, s word  
The sexy little girl is now a fat sweaty female dog  
She said hey J tell me how you been 
She had a piece of chicken gizzard stuck to her chin 


Love this song and the band soooo much fun but ill clean up their act for the sake of the site


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

wow really no one knows this


----------



## berserker (Mar 6, 2008)

This is my guess.Whos going chicken hunting   By:ICP
I wont put up any new lyrics until I know if I am even close...lol


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok I guess it was then.Heres the next one.Gonna start to get a little harder now.


I think that someone is trying to kill me
Infecting my blood and destroying my mind
No man of the flesh could ever stop me
The fight for this fish is a fight to the death

White whale - holy grail

What remorseless emperor commands me
I no longer govern my soul
I am completely immersed in darkness
As I turn my body away from the sun

White whale - holy grail

Split your lungs with blood and thunder
When you see the white whale
Break your backs and crack your oars men
If you wish to prevail

This ivory leg is what propels me
Harpoons thrust in the sky
Aim directly for his crooked brow
And look him straight in the eye

White whale - holy grail


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 7, 2008)

mastedon blood and thunder


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 7, 2008)

The name of this song is ?????????????????
Now ???????????? is an old country classic
It gained a whole new popularity
The song isn't any more popular
But the flower is doin' real good

The ?????????? grew wild on the farm
And we never knowed what it was called
Some said it was a flower and some said it was weed
I didn't gave it much thought...
One day I was out there talking to my brother
Reached down for a weed to chew on
Things got fuzzy and things got blurry
And then everything was gone
I Didn't know what happened
But I knew it beat the hell out of sniffin' burlap

I come to and my brother was there
And he said, 'What's wrong with your eyes?'
I said, 'I don't know, I was chewing on a weed'
He said, 'Let me give it a try'
We spent the rest of that day and most of that night
Trying to find my brother, Bill
Caught up with him 'bout six o'clock the next mornin'
Naked, swinging on the windmill
He said he flew up there
I had to fly up and get him down
He was about half crazy

The very next day we picked a bunch of them weeds
And put 'em in the sun to dry
Then we mashed 'em up and we cleaned 'em all
And put 'em in the corncob pipe
Smokin' them ???????????? got to be a habit
We didn't see no harm
We thought it was kind of handy
Take a trip and never leave the farm

A big ol' puff on the ??????????
Next thing you know
We's just wandering behind the little animals
All good things gotta come to an end
And it's the same with the ???????????

One day this feller from Washington come by
And he spied us and he turned white as a sheet
And he dug and he burned
And he burned and he dug
And he killed all our cute little weeds
Then he drove away
We just smiled and waved
Sittin' there on that sack of seeds

Y'all come back now, ya hear


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry question marks are the title of the song didnt want to give it away


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2008)

Peruvian shunk, the answer is ~ 'The Wildwood Flower'

My challenge

name that tune ~~

All that I have is all that you've given me
did you never worry that I'd come to depend on you
I gave you all the love I had in me
now I find you've lied and I can't believe it's true

Wrapped in her arms I see you across the street
and I can't help but wonder if she knows what's going on
you talk of love but you don't know how it feels
when you realise that you're not the only one

Oh you'd better stop before you tear me all apart
you'd better stop before you go and break my heart
ooh you'd better stop

Time after time I've tried to walk away
but it's not that easy when your soul is torn in two
so I just resign myself to it every day
now all I can do is to leave it up to you

Oh you'd better stop before you tear me all apart
you'd better stop before you go and break my heart
ooh you'd better stop

Stop if love me
(you will remember)
now's the time to be sorry
(that day forever)
I won't believe that you'd walk out on me

Oh you'd better stop before you tear me all apart
you'd better stop before you go and break my heart
ooh you'd better stop


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> This is my guess.Whos going chicken hunting By:ICP
> I wont put up any new lyrics until I know if I am even close...lol


 Fat Sweaty Betty  ICP



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My challenge




Sam Brown - Stop ?? 
__________________

What the hell's going on around here?

First off-let's take it from the start
Straight out-can't change what's in my heart
No one-can tear my beliefs apart, you can't bring me

You ain't-never seen no one like me
Prevail-regardless what the cost might be
Power-flows inside of me, you can't bring me

Never-fall as long as I try
Refuse-to be a part of your lie
Even-if it means I die, you can't bring me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done Dubb
your turn to do a difficult one


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

suicidle tendancies ,,,you carnt bring me down ,,is
-
---------------------------------------------------
Tell your boyfriend next time he around 

To buy his own weed and don't wear my **** down 
I wouldn't care if bre would give me some more 
I'd rather him leave you then leave him my draw 

When you smoke all my weed man 
You gotta call the green man 
So I can get mine and you get yours 

Once is enough to make me attack 
So bring me a bag and your man can come back 
I'll check him at the door make sure he got green 
I'm tighter than airport security teams 

When you smoke all my weed man 
You gotta call the green man 
So I can get mine and you get yours 

I'm my own man so when will you learn 
That you got a man but I got to burn 
Don't make no difference if I end up alone 
I'd rather have myself a smoke my homegrown 
It's got me addicted, does more than any **** did 

Yeh I can get mine and you get yours 
Yeh I can get mine and you get yours


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2008)

Mel, I will try to explain this to you, try to remember to come back when your not stoned, ...this is how it works.... someone posts a NON titiled song and others guess it from words, you just gave the song, the singer and title, they are the things people try to guess, need a shovel to dig the hole deeper?
P.s. Dubb guessed mine, its Dubb's turn, he is the song challenger.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Mel, I will try to explain this to you, try to remember to come back when your not stoned, ...this is how it works.... someone posts a NON titiled song and others guess it from words, you just gave the song, the singer and title, they are the things people try to guess, need a shovel to dig the hole deeper?


:rofl: 
that wasnt the title of my song i was guessing dubbamans mine is below the little line i just added :tokie:


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry but the name of the song is not wildwood flower dont mean to be a arse


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 7, 2008)

hippy you need to change 1 word and ill give you a hint... its a slang for the thing we love


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

and she got mine Hippy  i thought that one may have been a bit harder but i guess not. shes on the right track i hadnt looked over her lyrics yet and im stuck on what one to go for next.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Mel is your Addicted by Amy Winehouse if so then hers the next challenge.

Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby. 

You don't have to remind me, 
I smell like a skunk, 
Excuse me baby but, 
(hicup) I'm drunk. 

Honey Honey Honey Honey Honey, 
Darlin' Darlin' Darlin' Darlin' Darlin', 
Child Child Child Child Child 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby. 

I'll explain in the morning 
Baby that's no lie, 
But tonight little honey, 
I'm also high 

I'm just happy to he bere 
Home for the nest of the right... 
I'll explain in the morning, 
Because the kitchen bright's too light. 

Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby. 

You don't have to remind me, 
I smell like a skunk, 
Excuse me baby but, 
(hicup) I'm drunk. 

Honey Honey Honey Honey Honey, 
Darlin' Darlin' Darlin' Darlin' Darlin', 
Child Child Child Child Child 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby. 

I'll explain in the morning 
Baby that's no lie, 
But tonight little honey, 
I'm also high 

I'm just happy to he bere 
Home for the nest of the right... 
I'll explain in the morning, 
Because the kitchen bright's too light. 

Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby, 
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby. 

You don't have to remind me, 
I smell like a skunk, 
Excuse me baby but, 
(hicup) I'm drunk.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

dubberman is yours?  reverend horton ---baby im drunk
----------------------------------
This table has four sturdy legs 
And a heart of very near wild oak 
When others would have screamed out loud my friend 
This one never even spoke 
I've been sat upon, I've been spat upon 
I've been treated like a bed 
Been carried like a stretcher, 
when someone thinks they're dead 
I've been dined upon, I've been wined upon 
I've been taken for a fool 
Taken for a desk, 
when they should have been at school 


This table's been pushed against the door 
When tempers, well tempers flare at night 
Banged upon with knuckles clenched my friend 
When someone thinks that they are right 

I've been sat upon, I've been spat upon 
I've been treated like a bed 
Been carried like a stretcher, 
when someone thinks they're dead 
I've been dined upon, I've been wined upon 
I've been taken for a fool 
Taken for a desk, 
when they should have been at school 

Tables only turn when tables learn 
Put me on a bonfire, watch me burn 
Treat me with some dignity, don't treat me like a slave 
Or I'll turn into the coffin in your grave 

I've been sat upon, I've been spat upon 
I've been treated like a bed 
Been carried like a stretcher, 
when someone thinks they're dead 
I've been dined upon, I've been wined upon 
I've been taken for a fool 
Taken for a desk, 
when they should have been at school 

Tables only turn when tables learn 
Put me on a bonfire, watch me burn 
Treat me with some dignity, don't treat me like a slave 
Or I'll turn into the coffin in your grave


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful South - The Table
_________________________________________________________________


It was a hot Sunday Mornin'
Middle of July
The choir was a singin'
'Bout the sweet by and by

Everybody was a swayin'
And sweatin' in the heat
We all bowed our heads down
As the preacher took his seat

My sister and my brother 
Stood next to my mother 
In the quiet at the close of the verse
Thats when daddy cut the big one
At the Horn Lake Mississippi
Missionary Baptist Church

My sister rolled her eyes back
My brother bit his lip 
My cousin just behind us
Whispered,"Hey, who let it rip?"

I stuck my face in my shirtsleve
Stared down at my shoes
Lord, you could hear a pin drop
As we stood there in the pew
Heads were turnin', eyes were burnin'

Momma stuck her nose in her purse
After daddy cut the big one
At the Horn Lake Mississipi
Missionary Baptist Church

He cut the big one
It was a stinker
Then he borke the silence 
With a snicker
And us kids started laughin'
'Till i thought we all was gonna burst
After daddy cut the big one 
At the Horn Lake Mississippi 
Missionary Baptist Church

He said," The devil made me do it"
Momma said it was the liverwurst
And thats why daddy cut the big one 
At the HOrn Lake MIssissippi
Missionary Baptist Church



If you dont think its a song and cant figure it out heres a clue to it 
denimandlace.50megs.com/1bigone.html


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 7, 2008)

my turn lol heres a song try and gusse this one




You and I in a little toy shop
buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got
Set them free at the break of dawn
'Til one by one, they were gone
Back at base, bugs in the software
Flash the message, "Something's out there"
Floating in the summer sky
99 red balloons go by.

99 red balloons floating in the summer sky
Panic bells, it's red alert
There's something here from somewhere else
The war machine springs to life
Opens up one eager eye
Focusing it on the sky
As 99 red balloons go by.

99 Decision Street, 99 ministers meet
To worry, worry, super-scurry
Call out the troops now in a hurry
This is what we've waited for
This is it boys, this is war
The president is on the line
As 99 red balloons go by.

99 Kriegsminister
Streichholz und Benzinkanister
Hielten sich fuer schlaue Leute
Witterten schon fette Beute
Riefen: Krieg und wollten Macht
Mann, wer haette das gedacht
Dass es einmal soweit kommt
Wegen 99 Luftballons

99 dreams I have had
In every one a red balloon
It's all over and I'm standin' pretty
In the dust that was a city
If I could find a souvenier
Just to prove the world was here...
And here it is, a red balloon
I think of you and let it go.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Your supposed to guess the song that i left back on the last page before you leave your lyrics


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

the big one performed by cofederate rail road p.s didnt need a clue :hubba:


i wanted you to know 
I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph; I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

&#65533;Cause I&#65533;m broken when I&#65533;m open
And I don&#65533;t feel like I am strong enough
&#65533;Cause I&#65533;m broken when I&#65533;m lonesome
And I don&#65533;t feel light when you&#65533;re gone away

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There&#65533;s so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

&#65533;Cause I&#65533;m broken when I&#65533;m open 
And I don&#65533;t feel like I am strong enough
&#65533;Cause I&#65533;m broken when I&#65533;m lonesome
And I don&#65533;t feel right when you&#65533;re gone away

&#65533;Cause I&#65533;m broken when I&#65533;m open
And I don&#65533;t feel like I am strong enough
&#65533;Cause I&#65533;m broken when I&#65533;m lonesome
And I don&#65533;t feel light when you&#65533;re gone away


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 7, 2008)

oooo am not good with songs though lol  i just want to see if anyone could gusse mine song lol


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

sport was your 99 red balloons


hey dubbaman have you guessed it yet?


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 7, 2008)

lol ya thats right


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Seether with Amy Lee- Broken... Ill be a hard one to get, ive lived in music for ever and have many friends who are Djs,Kjs and in bands 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ow!

My, my, my, said the spider to the fly
I got some toys I think you might wanna try
I'm selling pleasure by the pound

No, no, no, said it's best that I go
'Fore my resistance hits an all-time low

Dim the lights, too sweet to play
I thought that I heard somebody say

Do you want it sleazy?
I can make it easy
Come running to me
If you like 'em real
I can make the deal
That's all you'll get from me

Hey, hey, hey, she said today's the day
Never stop, please just run in and pray
He drinks his hemlock on the rocks

Woo! Do you really want a second more?
I heard her screaming through the door

Do you want it sleazy?
I can make it easy
Come running to me
If you like it real
We can make a deal
Lie, deceive, treachery

Ooo-hoo!

Ooo, honey said can't ya see
I'm not so bad for me

Whoa!

Do you want it sleazy?
I can make it easy
Come running to me
I said if you like it real
We can make a deal
Oh!

If you like it sleazy
I can make it easy
Well come running to me
And If you like it real
We will make a deal
Lies deceive with treachery


----------



## Melissa (Mar 8, 2008)

bullet boys /f#9Machines are racing 


They're ready to blow 
Machines that build the things that 
Everyone knows 
Put your hand in the silica sand 
And you'll find out mysteriously 
A geo-gravitational world is the only one I 
Need 
I feel my body spinning wildly 
Alone in the atmosphere 
A sudden sense of isolation 
Now is my greatest fear 
My eyes are tracing 
The path of the sun 
I'm sending pictures back to everyone 
Take a ride on the spherical side 
And you'll find out mysteriously 
A geo-gravitational world is the only one for 
Me 
I feel my body spinning wildly 
Alone in the atmosphere 
A sudden sense of isolation 
Now is my greatest fear 
The gamma rays are firing 
There's fragments everywhere 
I can feel my body spinning 
Alone in the atmosphere 
What's in the air I'm breathing 
That makes me feel this way 
Take a ride on the spiritual side 
And you'll find out mysteriously 
A geo-gravitational world is the only one 
For me 
I had a hard time living 
Alone in the stratosphere 
I pray that someone gets me out of here


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

Had to get some back up on this one Mel  but after going over it with a friend and sharing a :bong1: we have decided to go with Atmosphere by The Echoing Green ??

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

How you turned my world, you precious thing
You starve and near exhaust me
Everything Ive done, Ive done for you
I move the stars for no one

Youve run so long
Youve run so far

Your eyes can be so cruel
Just as I can be so cruel
Though I do believe in you

Yes I do

Live without the sunlight
Love without your heartbeat
I, I cant live within you
I cant live within you

(sigh)

I, I cant live within you


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

Within You by David Bowie.



From the coast of gold across the seven seas
Im travellin on far and wide
But now it seems Im just a stranger to myself
And all the things I sometimes do
It isnt me but someone else

I close my eyes and think of home
Another city goes by in the night
Aint it funny how it is,
You never miss it til its gone away
And my heart is lying there
And will be til my dying day

So understand
Dont waste your time always
Searching for those wasted years
Face up... make your stand
And realise youre living in the golden years

Too much time on my hands, I got you on my mind
Cant ease this pain so easily
When you cant find the words to say
Its hard to make it through another day
And it just makes me wanna cry
And throw my hands up to the sky


----------



## Melissa (Mar 8, 2008)

david bowie labyrinth 1986?  

smokinmom got there before me lol

iron maiden/wasted years


A thousand thundering thrills await me
Facing insurmontable odds gratefully
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Shock shock horror horror
Shock shock horror
I'll shout myself hoarse for your supernatural force
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Oh she deals in witchcraft
And one kiss and I'm zapped

Oh How can heaven hold a place for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me
Oh how can heaven hold a place for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me

Frankenstein and Dracula have nothing on you
Jekyll and Hyde join the back of the queue
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Oh she wants to conquer the world completely
But first she'll conquer me discreetly
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Oh she deals in witchcraft
And one kiss and I'm zapped

Oh How can heaven hold a place for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me
Oh how can heaven hold a place for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 8, 2008)

Space
Female Of The Species


my challenge

All I want is ***** **** ****
And you to make it with me
Honey won't you
Be my love while love will stay
And wear your ribbons for me

Boil those ***** *****, honey
Mash them up real well
One big soft tomato
Just a handful of sorrel, well
Cut up your chilly pepper
Squeeze that garlic smell
One mouthful of drippings
A granddaddy onion and well, well, well

All I want...

Well I've been kicked in the head a few times
But that just made me high
I believe in the good things now
You know ***** **** **** don't lie, lie, lie....


----------



## Melissa (Mar 8, 2008)

david soul-blackbean soup
ok my go 


Oh oh yeah
Don't you know,
That now you blow my mind
Honey,
You're sweeter
Than anything, I need you
Want to get closer to you
I want you get closer to you now

Love ya
I need ya
I think I wanna squeeze ya
Nightly,
So tightly,
Girl you know you really blow my mind

Say it again,
Just one more time
I've got to know,
How you came to blow my mind
Closer

Pleasure, passion
Tonite's the night I'm looking for your action
I want to hold you,
Don't you know now you blow my mind
Say it again,
Just one more time
I've got to know,
How you came to blow my mind
Closer,

Fever, hot now,
Help me wipe the sweat away from my brow,
Sexy
Oh lady,
Don't you know this time you blow my mind 

Oh don't you know yeah,
Don't you know by now that now you blow my mind
Oh yes you do
Oh yes you do
Oh yes you blow my mind


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

Jamiroquai - Blow Your Mind ??

Hint this is a remake 

People try to put us down, talking 'bout my generation
Just because we get around, talking 'bout my generation
Things they do look awful cold, talking 'bout my generation
Hope I die before I get old, talking 'bout my generation
Chorus:
This is my generation This is my generation
This is my generation Oh yeah my generation
This is my generation My generation
Why don't you all fade away, talking 'bout my generation
Don't try and dig what we all say, talking 'bout my generation
I'm not trying to cause a big sensation, talking 'bout my generation
I'm just talking about my generation, talking 'bout my generation
Chorus
[On your feet, Russian people]
[On your feet, Russian people]
[On your feet, Russian people]
[On your feet, Russian people]
Chorus
People try to put us down, talking 'bout my generation
Just because we get around, talking 'bout my generation
Things they do look awful cold, talking 'bout my generation
Hope I die before I get old, talking 'bout my generation
Chorus
This is my generation
[This is my generation]
This is my generation This is our generation
This is my generation My generation
This is my generation Oh yeah, Oh yeah
This is my generation Hey, oh yeah
This is my generation Yeah!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 9, 2008)

my generation - the who - park gorky 

the title is in the lyrics so it may be a bit to easy  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

An Effervescing Elephant with tiny eyes and great big trunk
once whispered to the tiny ear of one inferior
that by next June he'd die, oh yeah, because the tiger would roam.

The little one said: "Oh my goodness I must stay at home!
and every time I hear a growl, I'll know the tiger's on the prowl
and I'll be really safe, you know, the elephant he told me so."

Everyone was nervy, oh yeah, and the message was spread to zebra, mongoose,
and the dirty hippopotamus who wallowed in the mud and chewed
his spicy hippo-plankton food, and tended to ignore the word
preferring to survey a herd of stupid water bison, oh yeah!

And all the jungle took fright, and ran around for all the day and the night
but all in vain, because, you see, the tiger came and said: "Who me?!
You know, I wouldn't hurt not one of you. I'd much prefer something to chew
and you're all to scant." oh yeah!
He ate the Elephant


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

Effervescing Elephant - Pink Floyd

I Am One
I am one as you are three Try to find a messiah in your trinity Your city to burn Your city to burn Try to look for something In your city to burn, you'll burn Am I as I seem? I'm down Down, so down Time is right for a guiding light Try to turn to reasons in your bitter life Your city to burn Your city to burn Try to look for something In your city to burn, you'll burn See you, don't you just want to See you, I am one See you, don't you just want to See you See you, don't you just want to See you, I am one See you, don't you just want to See you, I am one



Siva 
I spin off and lose my head Throwing stray a spark instead Gather strength down in my heel And dig it in the world I peel Way down deep within my heart Lies a soul that's torn apart Tell me, tell me what you're after I just want to get there faster I don't live - I inhale I don't give - I unveil Don't want to live in your misery I don't live - I inhale Sprinkle all my kisses on your head Stars full of wishes fill our beds She said, "I'm dead" All this pain smothers me Like a bomb that you can't see Tell me, tell me what you're after I just want to get there faster I don't live - I inhale I don't give - I unveil I don't live - I inhale I don't live


Rhinoceros
Planned a show Trees and Balloons Ice cream snow See you in June Could have known I would reveal Should have known I would conceal your way She knows, she knows, she knows She knows, she knows, she knows How's it She knows, she knows, she knows Colors show After the moon I should go See you in June Your way Open your eyes To these must I lie?



Bury Me
Bury me in love Bury me in love Shared your kisses, take your heart Buried me and it hurts I love my sister so She don't smother me I played the spades I know I'm a Jack of all trades Would you bury me? Once you see her One inside (hide, hide) Some things you just can't hide If you see her Tell me why (why, why) Why won't she come outside? Once you see her One inside (hide, hide) Some things you just can't hide If you see her Tell me why (why, why) Why won't she come outside? She will bury me She will bury me



Crush
You wrap your arms around A feeling that surrounds Like liquid peppermint Just taste the drinks that she served And this feeling shivers down your spine Love comes in colors I can't deny All that matters is love, love, your love You're sleeping in your bed Just rest your weary head Maybe you shouldn't care Throw away those dreams and dare And I wonder if it matters to me Love comes in colors I can't deny All that shimmers is love, love, your love Your love Your love 



Suffer
All that you suffer is all that you are All that you smother is all that you are And you're saying you're seeing, you're saying who you are What takes meaning is cleaning the meaning of who you are All may say I will dream All may say All of your struggles beneath your disguise Drink from the reasons that hold you alive 'Til we're safe from the wounds of desire and pain You must rise from the mounds of desire and change Too late to discover peace of mind Too late to recover me All you see and all you breathe and all you cease to be Taken down your only son and what he means to me Your dream will be To dream with me Will you wait? Yes I will, I will wait for you To cleanse your life takes more than time Take what you want Take all of it Too late to discover peace of mind (have no peace of mind) To late to recover


Snail
All your seven dreams Look close, son, and you'll believe As your things come undone See you are the only one Flower, seize the hour I did I wait Waiting, waiting for your wake I'll wait When you wake up you're all weak Throwing your life away Someday, sorry coming home Sorry snail What you wait for Flower, the pain will wash away, away When the sun shines Climbs through your window into your bed When you wake up you're all weak Throwing your life away Someday, sorry coming home Sorry snail Down in my heart Flower save the hours Flower away What you wait for Flower chase the sunshine Flower chase the sunshine Flower 


Tristessa
Pledged your faith my heart embraced struggle to renew Blurry mind so hypnotized fast enough who Wonder where you are Tristessa Soul takes soul as I take eye I will wait for you What you believe you'll wish to receive I won't believe in you Hang on to your life Tristessa I love you true Surely I do I love you true Surely I do Surely I do Surely I do Do you ever wake up and find yourself alone? Do you ever wake up far from home? What you believe you'll wish to receive I won't believe in you Tristessa Tristessa Tristessa


Window Paine
Window paine Around my heart Shadows streak Around my heart Do what you got to do And say what you got to say Do what you got to do Yes, start today Start today Wind blow shame Around my heart Shadows scream Around my heart What are you coming to Stripped down to the bone? Laughing, living on your own All alone Do what you got to do And say what you got to say Do what you got to do Yes, start today Start today


Daydream
My daydream seems as one inside of you Though it seems hard to reach through this life Your blue and hopeless life My daydream screams bitter 'til the end The love I share -true- selfish to the heart My heart, my sacred heart My daydream dream My daydream My daydream dream My daydream I'm going crazy I'm going crazy I don't want feelings Your feelings I have gone crazy Motherfuckin' crazy I have gone


----------



## annscrib (Mar 9, 2008)

moody blues    in the beginning


Well the stage was set the sun was sinkin&#8217; low down
As they came to town to face another showdown
The lawmen cleared the people from the streets
All you blood-thirsty bystanders, will you try to find your seats?
Watch &#8216;em Duelin&#8217;, Doolin-Dalton, high or low, it&#8217;s all the same

Easy money and faithless women, you will never kill the pain
Go down, Bill Doolin, don&#8217;t you wonder why
Sooner or later we all have to die?
Sooner or later, that&#8217;s a stone-cold fact,
Four men ride out and only three ride back

(Instrumental)

The queen of dimonds let you down
She was just an empty fable
The queen of hearts you say you never met
Your twisted fate has found you out and it&#8217; finally turned the tables
Stole your dreams and paid you with regret
Desperado (it there gonna be anything left, is there gonna be anything?)
You sealed your fate up a long time ago
(Ain&#8217;t it hard when you&#8217;re all alone in the center ring?) 
Now there&#8217;s no time left to borrow 
(Is there gonna be anything left?) 
Only stardust (maybe tomorrow)
Maybe tomorrow
Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Melissa (Mar 10, 2008)

DOOLIN-DALTON THE EAGLES


A your youth you know! Wew!

[Chorus]
For the master has come back
Gong the originally
Run for the grand finale mi inna mi Clarky-Wally
For the master has come back
Man! I do it regularly through every hill and valley
It's normal for me now
For the master has come back 
It's Mr. Warm and Easy
She coulda never leave me
Somebody please believe me
For the master has come back
I'm mad wit it

[Verse 1]
BOOM!
We learn from the old school
When strictly thugs used to run it
When one wheel wheely was the move
Long before Bogle start dance and still deh pon paper money
Police ah lock up man fi dem shoes
That simply mean the station full up a bear Clark boot and Bally
From England whe' spankin' new
Before man start to mek flex
When dem used to mek dally
And speak of the rights and truth
If unno starvin' fi di brain food Man have it fi feed you like porridge
Weh rich inna dreadnut juice
Cause nuff a wah dem learn in university and college
It water down and dilute
I tell you street smarts wi carry you through life like a carriage
From a survival point of view
And if what you seek is the truth
And to increase knowledge
Now you surely can't lose...Why?

[Chorus]

[Verse 2]
The return of the dread I when I get back the entire Empire will start to strike back
Well a bare army green full up mi flight pack
Some red eye guy a wonder which bank we hijack
And a we the voluptuous girls a smile at
Any bwoy nuh like dat, him gone pon ice box
We can be dangerous like how the night black
We will dip and come up, select and slide back
And say she loves my culture, herbs and locks
Silkly smooth way of I flow
My words and my tracks
She's hoping we can spend a night at
Somewhere that's warm and cozy...why not
She's been wanting me since my Karl Kani drop
And she needs the substance, not the hype chat
For dark clouds do bring rain...baby
Here comes the sun to shine again

[Chorus]

[Verse 3]
BOOM!
I know you're loving the goods that i'm delivering 
Up in your neck of the woods so you can live again
Who is the cock in the coupe which part the chicken in
And dem copy the books that I have written in
And when you hear from the shout
Dem no have no discipline
And dem a run up dem mouth
Them never listening
And when the Gong no deh bout
I know you're missing him
Cause lyrically no doubt i'm nitroglycerin
Mi touch down it's carousels of luggages
My flip phone, my car cell, my messages
My girl bring me parcels and packages
Marijuana cigar smells in palaces
A few coil must pop off for di charities
Cause politician a palave' pon dem promises
A new face will fulfill the prophecies
It's too late for two faced apologies

[Chorus]

[Verse 4]
When the fire tun down low we're only simmering
Anyhow we start get cold
Dem would be shivering
Not everything is gold because of glittering
Tell dem fi clean dem soul from all di littering
And they don't own di throne dat they be sitting in
And it was just a loan they're only sitting in
And when the king come home well what a bitter thing
Nashing of teeth and moaning upon bickering
Well mind you catch the flow it can be sickening
Only a few are chosen for the reckoning
It's Rastafari's world that unno living in
And it's a lion's jungle unno visiting
I know you've seen the posters of my images
Upon your streets and close to all your villages
My metaphors unfolding with my similies 
Woman can go dance again
BOOM!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 10, 2008)

Damian Marley - The Master Has Come Back

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

See my hand is moving
touching all that's real
And once it stroked love's body
now it claws the past.
The scent of a flower,
The colours of the morning,
Friends to believe in,
Tears soon forgotten,
See how the rain drives away, another day.

If a leaf has fallen
does the tree lie broken?
And if we draw some water
does the well run dry?

The sigh of a mother,
The screaming of lovers,
Like two angry tigers,
They tear at each other, 
See how for him lifetime's fears disappear.

Once Jesus suffered,
Heaven could not see him.
And now my ship is sinking,
The captain stands alone.

A pawn on a chessboard,
A false move by God will now destroy me,
But wait, on the horizon,
A new dawn seems to be rising,
Never to recall this passerby, born to die.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
No clue on that one...


I will give you a hint on this one: They are old and balding.

have you been to the desert?
have you walked with the dead?
there's a hundred thousand children being killed for their bread

and the figures don't lie they speak of human disease
but we do what we want and we think what we please

have you lived the experience?
have you witnessed the plague?
people making babies sometimes just to escape
in this land of competition the compassion is gone
yet we ignore the needy and we keep pushing on
we keep pushing on

this is just a punk rock song
written for the people who can see something's wrong
like ants in a colony we do our share
but there's so many other ****in' insects out there
and this is just a punk rock song
(like workers in a factory we do our share
but there's so many other ****in' robots out there)

have you visited the quagmire?
have you swam in the S***?
the party conventions and the real politik
the faces always different, the rhetoric the same
but we swallow it, and we see nothing change
nothing has changed...

10 million dollars on a losing campaign
20 million starving and writhing in pain
big strong people unwilling to give
small in vision and perspective
one in five kids below the poverty line
one population runnin' out of time

this is just a punk rock song
written for the people who can see something's wrong
like ants in a colony we do our share
but there's so many other ****in' insects out there
and this is just a punk rock song
(like workers in a factory we do our share
but there's so many other ****in' robots out there)

this is just a punk..rock..SONG!


Word.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> According to Wikipedia, it's Track 12 from Syd Barrett's self-titled second solo album after he left Pink Floyd.


 Had to go and look in my Cassettes again and it is on his solo stuff.i though that we were playing by memory not an on line encyclopedia. THanks for the correcton havent seen that tape in a long time too


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

Bad Religion Punk Rock song 

_________________________________________________________________

Still looking for an answer to this one too.



			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I Am One
> I am one as you are three Try to find a messiah in your trinity Your city to burn Your city to burn Try to look for something In your city to burn, you'll burn Am I as I seem? I'm down Down, so down Time is right for a guiding light Try to turn to reasons in your bitter life Your city to burn Your city to burn Try to look for something In your city to burn, you'll burn See you, don't you just want to See you, I am one See you, don't you just want to See you See you, don't you just want to See you, I am one See you, don't you just want to See you, I am one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 10, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> No clue on that one...


 
heyyyyyyyyyy
you gotta get it b4 puttin up a new one 
unless of course this means that i have won  
otherwise... not fair


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Not bad...

I am impressed.

...unless you googled it!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 10, 2008)

dubbaman's is the smashing pumpkins
can remember what album tho
grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

A fat man writes;

When they tightly strap me in, give me lethal injection,
Just a few moments to live, no remorse for what I did,
It was for the betterment of man, I gave the utmost sacrifice,
Before more damage could be done I took his life.

There was a split second of silence when the dart punctured the skin,
Beady eyes rolled back in head, body dropped from the poison,
They could incapacitate me, but could not erase my sneer,
I heard a thousand people screaming, while three billion others cheered,
He was gone, and I would soon be...

Executed by the state, all appeals would be in vain,
I was not criminally insane, in fact, I was found to be,
An otherwise caring and respectable member of society,
A minor threat, except for that one man I killed.

As the sedatives take effect, I just smile, close my eyes,
There's a priest kneeling next to me, he asks me if I realize,
I was going straight to hell, and he thought that I should know,
That the man I killed's replacement planned this whole scenario,
And what I did had no significance at all.


...wonder who this song is about.

hmmmmm....


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> dubbaman's is the smashing pumpkins
> can remember what album tho
> grrrrrrrrrr


 
 Gish


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> A fat man writes; hmmmmm....


 
Well IM a fat man (not too bad though) and i write that i know this one too  Its NOFX- The man i killed. No "Google" needed.
_______________________________________________________________ 


Drift all you like 
From ocean to ocean 
Search the whole world 
But drunken confessions 
And hijacked affairs will 
Just make you more alone 

If you come home 
I'll bake you a cake 
Made of all their eyes 
I wish you could see me 
Dressed for the kill 
What a nasty surprise 
You're my man-o-war 

And the worms will come for you 
Big Boots 

So unplug the phones 
Stop all the taps 
It all comes flooding back 
From poisoned cloud 
To poisoned dwarf 
What a nasty surprise 
You're my man-o-war 

And the worms will come for you 
Big boots 
Yeah the worms will come for you 
Big boots


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Raidohead.

Got a local band here:

Oh I
I packed this bowl for two.

And I
Im gonna wanna smoke it with you.

Yes you know it is time
For us to sit down and unwind.

I know the feeling, I know the feeling
So stay with me tonight.
Gonna kick back relax
Make sure the ganjas packed
And well feel all right.

Were flying high now
Were flying high now
I cannot feel the ground.

Were flying high now
Were flying high now
My world is spinning round.

So please dont run away
When my ganjas all gone.
Promise me that youre gonna stay
When my flight is all done.

Theres only one thing left to do
I got this one nug this frosty purple nug
And its big enough for two.


Oh I
I packed this bowl for two.

And I
Im gonna wanna smoke it with you....

...W*S*S*C Local 4 Life.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 10, 2008)

The Expendables - Bowl For Two lyrics

my challenge

A ***** ****** **** and a **** *********
I'm all dressed up for the dance
A ***** ****** **** and a **** *********
I'm all alone in romance

Once you told me long ago
To the prom with me you'd go
Now you've changed your mind it seems
Someone else will hold my dreams

A ***** ****** **** and a **** *********
I'm in a blue blue mood.

I'm all dressed up for the dance
I'm all alone in romance

Once you told me long ago
To the prom with me you'd go
Now you've changed your mind it seems
Someone else will hold my dreams

A ***** ****** **** and a **** *********
I'm in a blue blue mood.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^^^

Gotta ask, Have you heard of or listen to the expendables?

If so I am stoked.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 10, 2008)

Ive seen them live


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Really?

in the U.K.?

I used to surf with those guys in a past life. 

Nice guy's. Little too much local pride for me though...

But really loyal and honorable group.


----------



## harvester (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Bad Religion Punk Rock song
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Still looking for an answer to this one too.


 smashing pumpkings 1st album


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 10, 2008)

I was on a trip to the US, we visited cali, i actually went to watch Fishbone and The Expendables were on the same gig run, totally whacky and i just stood staring at them stoned lol


----------



## harvester (Mar 10, 2008)

i am the voice of the wind and the poring rain i am the voice of your hungar and pain i am the voice that allways is calling you i am the voice and i will remain


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> i am the voice of the wind and the poring rain i am the voice of your hungar and pain i am the voice that allways is calling you i am the voice and i will remain


 
The Voice -  Eimear Quinn I seen her do this on PBS with that Irish all women band cant think of the band name though 


__________________________________________________________________
You know say daddy me snow me-a gon blame
A licky boom-boom down
'Tective man he say, say Daddy Me Snow me stab someone down the lane
A licky boom-boom down

Police-a them-a they come and-a they blow down me door
One him come crawl through through my window
So they put me in the back the car at the station
From that point on I reach my destination
Well the destination reached in down-a East detention
Where they whip down me pants look up me bottom


You know say daddy me snow me-a gon blame
A licky boom-boom down
'Tective man he say, say Daddy Me Snow me stab someone down the lane
A licky boom-boom down

Bigger they are they think they have more power
There on the phone me say that on hour
Me for want to use it once and-a me call me lover
Lover who me callin'-a the one Tammy
And me love her in my heart down to my belly-a
Yes say Daddy Me Snow me I feel cool and deadly
Yes the one MC Shan and the one Daddy Snow
Together we-a love 'em as a tornado

You know say daddy me snow me-a gon blame
A licky boom-boom down
'Tective man he say, say Daddy Me Snow me stab someone down the lane
A licky boom-boom down

Listen to me ya better listen for me now
Listen to me ya better listen for me now
When-a me rock-a the microphone, me rock on steady-a
Yes-a Daddy Me Snow me are the article don
But the in an a-out, a dance an they say, "Where ya come from?"
People them say I come from Jamaica
But me born and raised (in the ghetto) I want ya to know-a
Pure black people man thats all I man know
Yeah me shoes are-a tear up an-a my toes used to show-a
Where me-a born in-a the one Toronto

You know say daddy me snow me-a gon blame
A licky boom-boom down
'Tective man he say, say Daddy Me Snow me stab someone down the lane
A licky boom-boom down

Come with a nice young lady
Intelligent, yes she gentle and irie
Everywhere me go me never lef' her at all-ie
Yes-a Daddy Snow me are the roam dance man-a
Roam between-a dancin' in-a in-a nation-a
You never know say Daddy Me Snow me are the boom shakata
Me never lay-a down flat in-a one cardboard box-a
Yes-a Daddy Me Snow me-a go reachin' out da top

CHORUS

Why would he? (repeat)

MC Shan:

Me sittin round cool with my dibby dibby girl
Police knock my door, link up my pal
Rough me up and I cant do a thing
Pick up my line when my telephone ring
Take me to the station, black up my hands
Trail me down 'cause I'm hangin with the Snowman
What an I gonna do, I'm backed and I'm trapped
Smack me in my face, took all of my gap
They have no clues and they wanna get warmer
But Shan won't turn informer

CHORUS


----------



## Melissa (Mar 11, 2008)

informer by snow


Hush the neighbors hear you moanin and groanin
But I just can't help it 'specially  when we be bonin
"I can take your fears away"
He said "it's so much better when you do it my way"
I could not believe it
Hey what's your name
Beau doh doh dah
He's something like my favorite movie
Beau doh doh dah
I wanna se him again and again
Beau doh doh dah
He's like my disco - he's really groovy
Beau doh doh dah
When we go out I'm gonna let him in'

He wanna fight and make me feel like nothin
Never lovin but we're always fuckin
"I can take your fears away"
But I kinda miss them now that they've gone astray
I culd not believe it
Hey what's your name?
Beau doh doh dah
He's somethoing like my favorite movie
Beau doh doh dah
I wanna see him again and again
Beau doh doh dah
He's like my freight train - he really moves me
Beau doh doh dah
When we go out I'm gonna let him in
Beau doh doh dah
He's something like my 7 eleven
Beau doh doh dah
He got me open like an all night store
Beau doh doh dah
He's like my blue sky - he's next to heaven
Beau doh doh dah
He give me some and then I want some more
I could not believe it
Hey what's your name?
Beau doh doh dah
I wanna se him again and again
Beau doh doh dah
He's like my disco - he's really groovy
Beau doh doh dah
When we go out I'm gonna let him in'

Like a Jacuzzi
I'm hot and bubbly baby
It's like the sunshine
You're gonna love it
He's something like my favorite fix
I've got to have it again and again
Beau dah doh dah doh dah doh


----------



## harvester (Mar 12, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> The Voice - Eimear Quinn I seen her do this on PBS with that Irish all women band cant think of the band name though
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> ...


 they are called celtic woman


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> they are called celtic woman


 
Yeah thats it man that has been driving me nuts since yesterday.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

Macy Gray- Caligula
_________________________________________________________________



Dear mother
Dear father
What is this hell you have put me through
Believer
Deceiver
Day and day out I lived my life through you
Pushed onto me what's wrong or right
Hidden from this thing that they call life

Dear mother
Dear father
Every thought I'd think you'd disapproved
Curator
Dictator
Always censoring my every move
Children are seen but are not heard
Tear out everything inspired

Innocence
Torn from me without your shelter
Barred reality
I'm living blindly

Dear mother
Dear father
Time has frozen still what's left to be
Hear nothing
Say nothing
Cannot face the fact I think for me
No guarantee, it's life as is
But damn you for not giving me my chance

Dear mother
Dear father
You've clipped my wings before I learned to fly
Unspoiled
Unspoken
I've grown that (dirty word here) lullaby
Same thing I've always heard from you
Do as I say not as I do

Innocence
Torn from me without your shelter
Barred reality
I'm living blindly

I'm in hell without you
Cannot cope without you two
Shocked at the world that I see
Innocent victim please rescue me

Dear mother
Dear father
Hidden in your world you've made for me
I'm seething
I'm bleeding
Ripping wounds in me that never heal
Undying spite I feel for you
Living out this hell you always knew


----------



## Melissa (Mar 13, 2008)

METALLICA DYERS EVE


Well at the age of 5 
They can do their jive 
And at the age of 6
**********************
They're gonna get their kicks 
**********************
Well your mama don't know 
Where your sister done go
She gone down to the drive
She's the star of the show
And let her move on up
let her come let her go 
She can jive

***********************
So come alive, come alive down in the ....

When they reach their teens 
That's when they all get mean 
***********************
When I was sweet sixteen 
I was the juke box queen 
*************************
I led the angel pack on the road to sin
Knock down the gates, let me in, 
Don't mess me 'round
'Cause you know where I've been 
To the dive
*****************


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2008)

Devils Gate, Suzi Quatro?


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Devils Gate, Suzi Quatro?


 
yeah u got my song but wheres yours!


----------



## annscrib (Mar 16, 2008)

ok here we go again :giggle:

If I could write a letter to me
And send it back in time to myself at 17
First I'd prove it's me by saying look under your bed
There's a Skoal can and a Playboy no one else would know you hid
And then I'd say I know it's tough
When you break up after seven months
And yeah I know you really liked her and it just don't seem fair
All I can say is pain like that is fast and it's rare

And oh you got so much going for you going right
But I know at 17 it's hard to see past Friday night
She wasn't right for you
And still you feel like there's a knife sticking out of your back
And you're wondering if you'll survive
You'll make it through this and you'll see
You're still around to write this letter to me

At the stop sign at Tomlinson and Eighth
Always stop completely don't just tap your breaks
And when you get a date with Bridgett make sure the tank is full
On second thought forget it that one turns out kinda cool
Each and every time you have a fight
Just assume you're wrong and dad is right
And you should really thank Mrs. Brinkman
She spent so much extra time
It's like she sees the diamond underneath
And she's polishin' you 'til you shine

And oh you got so much going for you going right
But I know at 17 it's hard to see past Friday night
Tonight's the bonfire rally
But you're staying home instead because if you fail Algebra
Mom and dad will kill you dead
Trust me you'll squeak by and get a C
And you're still around to write this letter to me

You've got so much up ahead
You'll make new friends
You should see your kids and wife
And I'd end by saying have no fear
These are nowhere near the best years of your life

I guess I'll see you in the mirror
When you're a grown man
P.S. go hug Aunt Rita every chance you can

And oh you got so much going for you going right
But I know at 17 it's hard to see past Friday night
I wish you'd study Spanish
I wish you'd take a typing class
I wish you wouldn't worry, let it be
I'd say have a little faith and you'll see

If I could write a letter to me
To me


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 18, 2008)

Letter to me- Brad Paisley 

When clouds of iron gather nigh, blackening the winter sky,
Storms gather fury from the lake, best hurry home and refuge take,
For soon the worst will come to pass, and ice will turn your routes to glass,
While in the north the beast awakens, from his year long slumber taken,
His howl the fury of the gales, with deadly curves that rarely fail,
To send your autos into flight, through blizzard's curtain blinding white,
See driving skills you lack with the, FLIGHT OF THE SKAJAQUADA


----------



## Melissa (Mar 18, 2008)

green jelly
flight of the skajaquada


Down, down, you can see them all
rising gaily to the top
keep on rising babe you know you got a long drop
you better cling cos it's the done thing

Down, down, at the Policemans Ball
They're all dancing in a line
keep on gruntin boys you know you're doin fine
come quickly I've been strangled

Down, down, at the Military
they're all marching round and round
keep them boots shined and that still upper lip down
Ablution Revolution

Down, down, at the launching pad
giant phallus stands erect
ten thousand tons of waste throb then eject
look out space, we're gonna change our place

Down, down, in old England Town
there was air and now there's smoke
let's build more cars and drive away before we choke
suddenly it's always night time

Down, down, at that nice Trade Fair
all the money gone astray
let's inflate this price and float away
just you and me and everyone...


----------



## annscrib (Mar 18, 2008)

electric light orchestra 
 down, down, you can see them 


Doesn't seem that long ago
Three of us walkin' down that road
Grey '55 Chevy parked in the front yard
Little Melody tagged along
Those were the best days now they're gone
Oh it's been twelve years since it went down
Lord, lost my best friend now
I can still see him fishin' on that old dock
I know I can't bring back yesterday
But oh Lord can't you help me find my way


Down to brickyard road
Oh, walk on down
Down to brickyard road
He's with me now
Swore I saw a Free Bird fly
Ridin' the winds of a Southern sky
When I hear that whistle blow
It carries me back
To brickyard road


Brother, do you realize what you've done?
Touched the hearts of everyone
You might've died too young
But your songs live on
I know I can't bring back yesterday
But we'll be all together again some day


Down on brickyard road
Oh, walk on down
Down to brickyard road
He's with me now
Swore I saw a Free Bird fly
Ridin' the winds of a Southern sky
When I hear that whistle blow
It carries me back
To brickyard road


I can see him standin' on the dock
His old chevy out in the front yard
Walk on down, walk on down


Momma and Daddy's doin' all right
I saw Melody last Saturday night
She's all grown up, she's such a pretty girl
Things just ain't the same since you left our world


Oh, brickyard road
Hear me now
I can see him, down on brickyard road

Swore I saw a Free Bird fly
Ridin' the winds of a Southern sky
And when I hear that whistle blow
It carries me back
To brickyard road
Oh, brickyard road
Oh, brickyard road
Wanna go back
To brickyard road


----------



## annscrib (Mar 26, 2008)

:confused2: did we stop playing....... if need help google it   its realy a cool song if you get in the 70's music


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 26, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> if need help google it


  ive been playing by the ones i know not google!!

Johnny Van Zant-Brickyard Road

_________________________________________________________________


"You get a shiver in the dark, it's raining in the park, but meantime south of the river you stop and you hold everything"


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah what fun is it to search for the song everytime lol, i just like trying to challenge myself to see if I can figure it out. This one might be a hard one for anyone not a listener of punk type music ...

**** ********* of a day dream stimulation
Helps me to resent my life and raise my expectations
Locked into re-runs, your memories repeating
And all your ideals seem so self-defeating
To you and yours, the Pepsi generation
And when you're discontent, you change the tv station
And when you hate your life, no qualities redeeming
A million brainwashed zombies will always be heard screaming:

"And when there is no hope
I'll smoke some crack, I'll shoot some dope
When there's no enemies
I'll sit and stare at my tv
And in my ignorance,
I'll be a slave and sychophant"

And in a perfect world devoid of all temptations, 
The good leftover crizack could unite the nations,
But now the war machines are mapping our destructions,
With poisons over flowing in the chemical seductions

"And when there is no hope
I'll smoke some crack, I'll shoot some dope
When there's no enemies
I'll sit and stare at my tv
And in my ignorance,
I'll be a slave and sychophant"

With my credit and my bank, 
My mind will draw a blank. 
I'll block out history, 
And stare at my T.V. 
For me there is no way
**** ********* to waste your life away ... away...

The bold asterisks are the name of the song ...


----------

